

CIA says FOIA for telecom data gathering objections "too burdensome" - morisy
https://www.muckrock.com/foi/united-states-of-america-10/internet-service-provider-data-gathering-objections-central-intelligence-agency-6275/#comm-37135

======
devx
They should be sued for this. The only reason the request for so much data is
"unreasonable", is because the very _collection_ of it is so unreasonable. If
they went through the trouble of collecting so much of it, then they better be
ready to respond to FOIA requests for it.

